# Portable drag strip segments free for picking them up



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

I have four 8'X10'' segments to mount an HO portable drag strip on . They are keyed and dowled for good fit . The track isn't included .

I'm lightening my load and they have to go . I hate burning them.

They are FREE and ready for pickup in Wellsville , Ohio .

Gonzo


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

Man I wish I could get over there I would get it in a heart beat. Looking to build me a drag strip for nitroslots.com to host races.


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

tazman052186 said:


> Man I wish I could get over there I would get it in a heart beat. Looking to build me a drag strip for nitroslots.com to host races.


Just a hop across Ohio (& part of Indiana) & you're there. Nice road trip.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

7 hour road trip. Wish work would let me get that one in but dont have the time to. Oh well lol.


----------

